# Starter problems



## bigchale (Nov 18, 2010)

Recently purchased a 1963 or 1964 Case farm tractor. Think the diesel gelled as we just got a cold snap & had a bit of summer fuel left. Got that all resolved but now when I try to turn it over it just gives a funny zinging noise. Just replaced the sollonoid this spring. Any suggestions on what it could be and if it was caused by the gelled fuel?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

you could have more starter problems, poor starter drive, broken actuating lever or worst case missing teeth on the ring gear. I would suggest you pull the starter, disassemble it and check it over, drives are not to pricey so replace the drive and check the actuator. Pull the engine shut off or disable the fuel system than have some one turn the engine over slowly by hand as you look the starter hole, examine the ring gear teeth, if they are chipped or worn away you will have to split the tractor and replace the ringear. 
As far as fuel gelling, low ambient temp will gel #1 diesel at -18c or warmer if it is low quality fuel. Drain your fuel tank(s) change the fuel filters and get a clean supply of #2 diesel and everything should be fine........dieselman


----------

